# Team Associated RC10 TC3



## JamesH (Mar 19, 2004)

Is the Team Associated RC10 TC3 a good touring car for racing 

James


----------



## DynoMoHum (Sep 25, 2001)

Sure... but I think there is a TC4 out now. but then I've heard that not that much has really changed.... Then I also know some race completely differnt cars... such as the XRay, etc...

Really your best bet would be to talk to local racers and see what is most popular and/or what you can get the most support with. The Assoicated cars have always been one of the most popular around the USA... What is the most popular in England, I haven't a clue.


----------



## tfrahm (Nov 14, 1998)

Well..... Sure it is -- the TC3 has won many big events and will continue to do well for some time...

On the other hand, I'm a XXX-S guy... I raced TC3's for 3+ years, bought a XXX-S to try out and almost overnight, I sold my TC3's and now I have two XXX-S sedans... Please understand -- that is because the XXX-S "fits" my driving style better -- nothing more or less than that... Other local racers have tried the LOSI and gone back to the TC3... Some tried both of those and now run X-Ray's...

All the name brand sedans a "good" -- they are also all DIFFERENT... Not just different visually or mechanically (shaft -vs- belt, molded composite -vs- woven graphite, etc.), but each brand has it's own "personality"... Maybe it's easier to drive, but harder to really go fast with -- maybe it's really, really fast, but very hard to drive -- maybe it works really well on carpet, but not on parking lots... You get the idea.

The best advice I can give is to check out the local racing scene... What are the locals racing? Ask them "why?" -- Why a TC3? Why a XXX-S? Why a "whatever" they are driving... The answers will vary, but it will be much more meaningful for you...

Heck -- offer to corner marshal for them for the day if they will let you "test drive" their car after the races, so you can "feel" what it's like for yourself! :thumbsup:


----------

